# [Wed 17th Jul 2013] Lambeth Green Party Book Exchange - Dulwich Road SE24 - Weds 17th... (se24 0pa)



## snowy_again (Jun 21, 2013)

Open Day and Relaunch of the Lambeth Green Party Book exchange.

Free entry and raffle tickets to win lovely prizes, if you bring books to donate.
£1 entry/raffle ticket - prizes include quality books and Green Party goodies.

The stall has been running for over five years now, and sells donated secondhand/new books at 50p all year round. A wide selection of fiction, non fiction, magazines plus records and other items. It also distributes Green Party information and literature for GP and other local events.

All proceeds go towards Lambeth Green Party.

*Address*: Dulwich Road (opposite the Prince Regent, near the Brockwell Lido cafe entrance)

Come along, swap some books!


----------

